

Google now tells you your IP when you ask it in search - suivix
http://www.google.com/search?q=what+is+my+ip&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari

======
user24
This is something that's been going on for a while - Google killing small web
apps; Convertors, calculators, movie listings, ip finders, weather stats,
stocks. It's not all low-hanging fruit. I'm not saying they shouldn't be doing
this, nor that it's intentional. Their goal is to be the best search engine
which means connecting searchers with answers as quickly as they can. But even
so, it sucks for the web apps who get made redundant by Google.

Also, it's interesting to compare this with, say, Yahoo's approach. Yahoo
would have put an "IP" widget and a "weather" widget on their portal homepage.
Google waits until the user searches for the info before giving it to them -
which keeps their homepage clean and more importantly keeps their message
strong "we do search well", while Yahoo's always seemed to be "we do a whole
bunch of stuff, some of which you may need". I know Google/Yahoo comparisons
aren't really du jour, but still it's interesting.

~~~
biot
It sucks, but if the small app someone wrote can be duplicated in 10 seconds
of coding then its days were already numbered.

~~~
user24
This is why I mentioned that it's not all low hanging fruit. Movie listings?
Requires feed integration, handling a lot of data, non-trivial presentation.
Same with weather. Getting a good weather app is not 10 seconds of coding.
Some, like ip address, are simple things, but even so whatismyip.com built a
huge range of products around that one simple service.

~~~
catch23
I always hated how weather sites could not just detect my approximate location
based off of ip (eg weather.com) and required me to enter in my zip code,
google fixed that.

~~~
eli
<http://www.wunderground.com/> has worked by geoip for a while now.

~~~
ajross
Pretty sure they got that after google. For years, wunderground was the best
of a bunch of terrible web sites. They're still about 40% ads by pixel though,
and have a hugely cluttered UI. I'll use them as a second step (Google's
"detailed forecast" link) after typing "weather" into the chrome address bar.
But broadly, they still suck compared to Google.

~~~
bigethan
<http://www.wund.com/>

less typing and a much cleaner interface.

------
Urgo
You don't even need to do it in a question form, just a search for 'ip' works

<http://www.google.com/search?q=ip>

------
darkstar999
Duck Duck Go does this.

<https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ip>

~~~
tagawa
DDG in general seems to do a much better job of second-guessing what I'm
looking for. Amazing how good it's become and that Google is (in my experience
at least) playing catch-up.

------
lacker
Great, this saves me that agonizing click on whatismyip.com.

~~~
hboon
<http://jsonip.com/> is good too, but <http://whatismyip.org> is even better
because you can just select all and copy right away.

~~~
flexd
jsonip and whatismyip tells me the the IPv4 address though. Google is giving
me my IPv6 address!

Would be cool to get both somehow.

~~~
hieronymusN
To force the IPv6 IP on Google -
<http://ipv6.google.com/search?q=what+is+my+ip>

~~~
flexd
It's telling me regardless, It's not telling me the IPv4 address.

~~~
hieronymusN
I have IPv6 and IPv4 through my ISP (TimeWarner) - but I have to explicitly
tell Google that I want an IPv6 connection with the subdomain.

~~~
vkdelta
Can you pls pm me? I have some questions reg. twc connection.

------
billpg
Remember, if the answer is delivered with HTTP, the reported IP may be the IP
of your ISP's transparent proxy server. If you want the IP of your NAT box,
you need a what-is-my-IP where the response is delivered over HTTPS.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Presumably using Google via https would do the trick, e.g.
[https://www.google.com/search?q=what+is+my+ip&ie=UTF-8&#...</a>

------
tomkarlo
This seems like a case of some things being features, not applications. Entire
web sites build just to report your IP back were probably going to be replaced
by one thing or another, eventually.

Both Google and Apple (and most other companies) are smart enough to see that
if a simple feature is heavily used and the experience of using it can be
improved for their users, they may want to make it a "native" part of their
products. Let's face it, this is a better experience for that search, and you
can still go to the indie sites if what you need isn't covered by it.

------
Splines
Up next: What ports do I have open?

~~~
chaosfox
<http://nmap-online.com>

~~~
icebraining
I've always used ShieldsUp![1]; I remember using it before I even had my own
computer!

[1]: <https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2>

------
larryw
I prefer <http://www.moanmyip.com/>

~~~
shrikant
For those not in the know, above link is NSFW.

------
rekoros
Just "ip" works as well.

~~~
vnuk
Doesn't work for me :|

<http://imgur.com/t9jA6>

~~~
brodd
Looks like it's only active on .com

~~~
jwblackwell
And on .co.uk. Probably something to do with local data centres

~~~
brodd
Or that IP could mean anything in languages other than english.

------
mkr-hn
If your site is so sparse that Google can ruin you just by handling a search
query, your business model was broken or non-existent. There must be something
they can do with all that traffic data to differentiate. Where's the aggregate
statistics?

Any of the bigger ones could spring off into an ISP review site.

------
noonespecial
Ok, so I have a curl/awk one-liner that can get me my ip in shell scripts that
uses checkip.dyndns.org. It's super simple because the results are super
simple from checkip.

Anyone want to take a stab at this for google's result page?

~~~
fjarlq
This works, but only accidentally:

    
    
        curl --silent 'http://www.google.com/search?q=what+is+my+ip' | sed 's/.*Client IP address: //;s/).*//;q'
    

Google responds with HTTP error 403 (Forbidden), but it just so happens the
client IP address is in the error page.

~~~
gizzlon
haha, nice one

------
treelovinhippie
And thus one line of code kills a dozen websites.

~~~
icandoitbetter
Not particularly valuable ones, at least.

------
27182818284
For months:

<http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=what+is+my+ip>

~~~
shrikant
For months... what? This is what it shows me, here in my studio apartment in
London:

<http://i.imgur.com/uXBJk.jpg>

Edit: I knew that IP looked familiar - this is likely because of the Modify
Headers Firefox add-on. Oh well, still broken.

~~~
pilif
how would a modify headers add-on be able to let the server think that you are
coming from a different address? It's not as if the browser sends the origin
address as a HTTP header.

It doesn't have to. It's part of the IP packet which contains the TCP packet
which contains the request headers.

Are you sure that you are not using a proxy server at the address Wolfram
gives you?

Edit: On second thought, you could try to fool server-side detection by
setting a non-standard X-Forwarded-For header, but a what is my ip service
shouldn't trust that and just report the real remote address.

~~~
shrikant
Yup, non-standard X-Forwarded-For header here (thank you, Comedy Central!).
Clearly not to be trusted by an IP finding service :)

------
chanux
I recently noticed that searching for dictionary words, using the old
define:something trick or queries like "ubuntu release day", "evanscence
genre" returns related information or 'best guess'. Nifty.

------
stewbrew
I'm slightly amazed at how inconsistent these special queries work. For
international users (I simply assume it's not just me), this trick only works
if I add &hl=en to the URL. Any explanations?

~~~
beaumartinez
They haven't yet rolled it out to all the localised versions.

------
martokus
And yet another search vertical killed by google's own results. At least they
are not scraping the result this time, so nothing to blame.

------
rl1987
I prefer <http://ifconfig.me>. It tells more information than just IP address.

------
robryan
Now just need something of the form: 1262307721 to date, that and ip are my 2
main lazy uses of Google.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Plug in "unix date 1262307721" to Wolfram Alpha?

------
_grrr
Google can also do currency conversions for you <http://tinyurl.com/6zzoqmt>

~~~
icebraining
Don't use shortened URLs here, please. People like to know where they're going
;) Especially since trolls use them to get people on goatse pages.

------
acg
I'm sure "where am I" is next

------
r0h4n
try "my ip"

------
nobody314159
Just trying out some other features type "time" into the address bar in chrome
Returns: 8:44am Wednesday (PDT) - Time in Vancouver, BC

~~~
Kadrith
Someone asked me what day Thanksgiving falls on in 2012; I just realized I
could type "thanksgiving date 2012" and get the answer.

------
forcer
sad day :(

------
drbaltar
the ipchicken is not happy. Google kills yet another industry!

------
adulau
It's also a great news for Malware too as they usually check for their remote
IP. But maybe that will be another way of Google to detect if the local
machine is infected in a near future.

~~~
WA
Malware usually opens a reverse (TCP) connection and thus does not require the
remote IP of the infected machine. It only needs to know the IP or domain name
of the server it wants to communicate with.

~~~
adulau
Regularly reversing malware samples, we still see many malware getting their
respective remote IP from remote services. This is even used by some recent
malware to update the bootstrap DHT with their own IP... In such case, they
don't even need to contact directly the C&C.

I don't get why my previous comment is down-voted ;-)

------
troymc
ShieldsUP! - a free service from Gibson Research Corporation - will tell you
your IP address and a whole lot more: <https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2>

